# Telmatochromis sp. "Orange Scribble" ?



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

LFS have them listed as Lamprologus but pretty sure they're Telmatochromis. Thinking about picking up picking up a pair or two within the next week or so. Anyone here keep them?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd agree they're t. orange scribble, or sometimes called t. dhonti 'orange'. I've only kept temporalis, but from what I've read, these will get big and mean like dhonti, so keeping it with anything else will be a challenge. If you must, try cyprichromis, no rock dwellers unless they're larger than the telmats and the tank is large enough to allow each a territory. Supposedly they will form harems like temporalis. Also like temporalis, easy to sex, so don't hesitate to get more than one female, but stick with one male only. If they're all the same age, pick one obvious large male and a few smaller, hopefully, females. Scatter some rocks around a sand bed deep enough for them to dig out around the rocks. If they're anything like temporalis, you'll enjoy them.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are awesome!!! you should definitely buy them.


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

prov356 said:


> I'd agree they're t. orange scribble, or sometimes called t. dhonti 'orange'. I've only kept temporalis, but from what I've read, these will get big and mean like dhonti, so keeping it with anything else will be a challenge. If you must, try cyprichromis, no rock dwellers unless they're larger than the telmats and the tank is large enough to allow each a territory. Supposedly they will form harems like temporalis. Also like temporalis, easy to sex, so don't hesitate to get more than one female, but stick with one male only. If they're all the same age, pick one obvious large male and a few smaller, hopefully, females. Scatter some rocks around a sand bed deep enough for them to dig out around the rocks. If they're anything like temporalis, you'll enjoy them.


Thanks

Glad I posted on here. Was going to pick even number of males to females, didn't realize they do better with one male to a number of females. They're all at good pretty size already so sexing shouldn't be too difficult.

Should a 20g long do or should I go for something larger?



shellies215 said:


> Those are awesome!!! you should definitely buy them.


Once I get tank setup and ready will be picking them up.


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice looking fish there, be an interesting one to keep :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Should a 20g long do or should I go for something larger?


I'd go larger if you can. I'd limit to 1m/2f in a 20 long as they do get quite big.


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks

Can't wait to pick them up. Only have a 20L setup right now so 1m/2f it is.


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

Went and picked up a male and 2 females today :dancing: .


----------

